# A question about Kontakt



## synkrotron (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi Peeps 

A simple one...

At the moment I only have libraries that require Player. And I don't really intend to purchase any at the moment that require full Kontakt.

So, the question is, what does full Kontakt allow you to do that Player doesn't when using libraries that work with Player?

I am trying to determine whether or not I should upgrade to full Kontakt.


cheers, and thanks,

andy


----------



## Solarsentinel (Oct 12, 2019)

In fact a lot of things but you may not need it. The player is just a "player". You can only read samples library. But not all because some libraries are for the full kontakt version only. So be carefull.

The full version is also a content creator. You can import your own samples, you can create your own samples libraries, you can create your own instruments. You have also more controls and many more options than the simple player.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks, @Solarsentinel 

I guess I do not need full Kontakt then, unless I find a "must have" library.

cheers

andy


----------



## Solarsentinel (Oct 13, 2019)

Sure. Practise with the free player and if you need the full version later check the black friday or the -50% deal with native instruments once a year. 
You can also buy it with the komplete bundle which is a good deal. 
If you don't need it now save your money for good sample library. 😃


----------



## robgb (Oct 20, 2019)

I can't tell you how many libraries I've bought that have minor but annoying problems that remain unaddressed by the developer. Full Kontakt allows me to go in and fix those problems myself. It also allows me to spruce up older libraries. But most importantly, there is a treasure trove of libraries out there that only work with full Kontakt. Limiting myself to Player libraries would be detrimental to my craft.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 20, 2019)

Kontakt is not just a sampler, it comes with a factory library of over a hundred instruments - 55 GB! There are posts in *this forum* and videos on YouTube that point out the treasures. The Orchestral library was done by VSL--long ago, but still VSL.




Kontakt 6 also comes with *three additional instruments*: Analog Dreams, Hybrid Keys, and Ethereal Earth, which cost $49 separately.




The metaphor I always use is that the world of virtual instruments is like a bookstore with tens of thousands of books, including a large section where books (often of the highest quality) are given away for free.

If you don't have full Kontakt you're limiting yourself to the rows of best sellers you see when you enter the store.*

*Of course, you can go to the UVI, EXS24, HALion, Sforzando, etc. stores too.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi Rob 



robgb said:


> Full Kontakt allows me to go in and fix those problems myself.



I can certainly see the advantage of being able to do that.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 20, 2019)

Thanks, @TigerTheFrog 



TigerTheFrog said:


> If you don't have full Kontakt you're limiting yourself to the rows of best sellers you see when you enter the store.



The more I think about it, the more I feel that I am going to be even more distracted from using the gear I already have, software and hardware.

So perhaps having only Kontakt Player is a blessing in disguise


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 20, 2019)

Having a player library likely allows you the crossgrade price. When it is half off is the time to get it. There are a lot of really great free and inexpensive libraries that won't run on player, including all of the 8dio ones. Most of the ISW and Soundiron ones are full Kontakt only also.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 20, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> Having a player library likely allows you the crossgrade price.



Yes, indeed, I can get a discount through my Spitfire stuff. I will definitely need to wait for a sale on Kontakt before I jump... I simply cannot justify it at the moment.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 20, 2019)

I always say wait for the sale


----------



## Mornats (Oct 20, 2019)

It was the wonderful libraries over at Sound Dust (http://dulcitone1884.virb.com/sound-dust) that tipped me over into buying full Kontakt. It really does open the door to a lot of lovely, niche and out-there libraries.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 20, 2019)

Mornats said:


> that tipped me over into buying full Kontakt



Well... I may succumb in the end but I need to turn me modular back on lest I totally forget how to use it


----------



## Anevis (Nov 3, 2019)

No, you don't need it if you don't mind the fact that you can only use those libraries that are fit to it. I've run into issue where I found out, that certain instrument wasn't able to be loaded in Kontakt Player :D Luckily for me, that instrument didn't cost me much.


----------

